# 600W speaker box



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

So last night I lucked into an awesome score through the local Freecycle. I thought I was just going to pick up some car speakers that I thought I could use for the haunt somehow. Turns out I got a Audiobahn Bandpass Subwoofer box. It looks like it's got 10" or 12" speakers and is rated for 600W. And the best part is I got it for free! Sweeeeet!! There's an amplifier (Kenwood I think) already mounted to the back so I just have to figure out some sort of 12V power supply and how to get the audio to it and I'm all set! I figure I'll run the thunder track for the thunder/lightning through it to really get the neighbourhood rumbling - even vibrate the house windows!

It's going to be awesome!

Hector

PS... just 5 more days to get your haunt photos in for the 2012 Haunted Canada Calendar - so for any Canadian haunters reading this don't miss out!! Full details on my website.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't beat it for the price. Just hope everything is not blown up!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's for sure!

I'll post some photos later as I get it set up by here's one so you can see what it looks like. Any advice on how to best power it and get my audio running would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I used to have that same box a few years ago, around 2003. To get the amperage and voltage the amp needs to run properly (car stereo amplifiers need 14.4v to give you the rated output) use a car battery and charger, just make sure the battery is in a well ventilated area of course. Granted that will only give you 12v because in a vehicle the additional voltage is supplied by the alternator, but the car battery will give you the amperage you need to drive it hard. 120v AC - 12v DC converters do not work that great when you need to really drive these things. Cool find!


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

*subwoofer amps*


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Mortarlover123 said:


> Amazon.com: Dayton Audio SA240 240W Subwoofer Amplifier: Electronics
> 
> your probably going to want this one for the aplication that you are using, mainly for the fact it produces lows better than a standard amplifier, it runs off of regular house power, just plug in your red and white audio cables from your mp3 or computer
> Amazon.com: Bash 300W Digital Subwoofer Amplifier: Electronics
> ...


My theory on subwoofer systems is that you should look ahead to what you might do in the future when you choose an amp. For that reason, I would get a 500w amp at least. That way you can expand and not have to worry about being underpowered. The Pyle 1000w would be a good one if it's in your budget


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I'm a total newbie when it comes to car audio so it's a big help! I can look into the various power supplies recommended and see if I want to go that route. I might just end up selling it on Craigslist and getting something more conventional for the thunder track. We'll see. Thanks again.


----------

